# My new CATFISHIN boat



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Not too long i got a 2 man bass raider from my uncle that needed some work done to it, it looked like it hit a big rock and cracked one of the pontoons. I decided that it would be a fun project and would be a great for all the small creeks around my house. I started by stripping away all the stickers and rivets, then i fiberglassed the cracked pontoon and sandblasted the whole boat. I also rhino lined it, to make it look good and keep all the moisture out. I ran a few lines yesterday evening and the boat was awesome, it scooted along pretty good with my 40 lb. thrust minn kota, im working on getting a 3.5 hp motor and i should be set. Its been a great project and i have had lots of fun with it! if anybody has any advice for me or for the boat please let me know.

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Attaboy Michael! Nice job! The "battery box" looks like something I would do. lol
You should be proud of your work and I hope you catch lots of fish with it.
Steve


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice work Michael, hope you catch all you want!


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Pretty cool project. why to go and good luck


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

Heck of a job! 
Have fun with it!


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

The only advice I can give you is to keep the bottom half WET as much as possible!!!!!! Good job


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Nice setup ! I think you can catch some serious fish in that ! Looks like 80% of it is utilized for storage . Not exact on the rules but I think if you upgrade to a gas motor that you have to have "tx " numbers and if you keep the troll motor you don't ?


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Jeff G said:


> Nice setup ! I think you can catch some serious fish in that ! Looks like 80% of it is utilized for storage . Not exact on the rules but I think if you upgrade to a gas motor that you have to have "tx " numbers and if you keep the troll motor you don't ?


*x2*


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

you only have to have tx numbers if it is over 10hp that's way they have the 9.9 so you can have 10hp but not have to get tx numbers.
james


----------



## whackem10 (Sep 8, 2010)

rubberducky said:


> you only have to have tx numbers if it is over 10hp that's way they have the 9.9 so you can have 10hp but not have to get tx numbers.
> james


Good to know


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Taking from TP&W RULES*

*Do I need to register my boat? *

Yes. The following vessels (when on Texas public water) are required by law to have current registration. This includes vessels that are docked or moored:

All motorized boats, regardless of length (motorized boats include boats propelled by a trolling motor); and
All sailboats 14 feet in length or longer or any sailboat with an auxiliary engine(s); and
USCG Documented vessels.
*Exempted vessels *


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Any motorized boat has to be registered. Trolling motor, small gas or whatever else they come up with. It might be a PITA since there probably isn't a title to the boat that TPWD will want to see before issuing the registration.


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

My stepdad has one of those and it had to have TX numbers too. Regardless of length.... any kind of motor = registration....


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice little boat I always wanted one of those.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry guy's but TPWD rule state:
All motorized boats, regardless of length (motorized boats include boats propelled by a trolling motor); just like Poobaer said. If it has ANY typr motor (don't have to be gas) you will need TX number....unless on private pond! That came right from game warden when I had my yak with a trolling motor attached-he did not write me ticket, but made sure I took off trolling and use paddles. So be safe and get the TX numbers-cheaper than ticket.
Nice project also way to be creative.
Now when the fish fry going to be when you catch all those fish.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> you only have to have tx numbers if it is over 10hp that's way they have the 9.9 so you can have 10hp but not have to get tx numbers.
> james


I was told if you put any kind of a moter on a boat you have to tag it. 
( at least that's what the nice officer said, as he was kind enough to put it on a piece of paper so I would not forget.)


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

thats the only problem is that i dont have the title, which is why im selling it for a jon boat. lol


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jeff G said:


> Nice setup ! I think you can catch some serious fish in that ! Looks like 80% of it is utilized for storage . Not exact on the rules but I think if you upgrade to a gas motor that you have to have "tx " numbers and if you keep the troll motor you don't ?


 The law clearly states " any vessel under power from any type motor" must be registered. This does include trolling motors, believe me I HAVE checked into it!


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

You hve to have a title to get the TX numbers though


----------

